# Travel to Schengen with Visa Type D (Italy)



## maddybond

Hi, I am a newbie here.. 

I hold a valid visa type D for Italy. 
Now I have applied for Permesso Di Soggiorno and awaiting Questura appointment. Hence I have the Postal Receipts for PDiS. 

My interest is to travel to other Schengen countries before I get the PDiS card. 

So can I travel to other schengen countries with the visa I hold/Postal receipts? 

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

maddybond said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here..
> 
> I hold a valid visa type D for Italy.
> Now I have applied for Permesso Di Soggiorno and awaiting Questura appointment. Hence I have the Postal Receipts for PDiS.
> 
> My interest is to travel to other Schengen countries before I get the PDiS card.
> 
> So can I travel to other schengen countries with the visa I hold/Postal receipts?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Schengen rule states you have to be in possession of a residence permit (in Italy: PdS) before you are allowed to travel in other Schengen countries for 90-in-180 days. While you may get away with your valid Schengen visa in your passport and a receipt (and there is no routine passport check), I know many officials (there are spot checks) look out for the actual residence permit for those who require a Schengen visa, while they may turn a blind eye to those who can travel in Schengen visa-free (e.g. Americans, Australians, Japanese).


----------



## maddybond

Thanks a lot Joppa... I will plan the travel accordingly..


----------

